# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Перестал работать Mimo-unidll 4 с новой платформой 8.3.22.1704

## apostolis

Хотя с прошлой 8.3.22.1672 работал. Началось седня. Вчера все было норм. Это тока у меня так штоли?

----------


## avm3110

1с выпустила новый механизм защиты

----------

lion217 (15.11.2022)

----------


## lion217

Подскажите, а с MIMO 5 будет работать?

----------


## apostolis

Пятый мимо вроде тока для платформы х64. Да и он скорее всего не работает. Теперь ждать штоли когда новый мимо выпустят под новый механизм защиты? Для х32 и х64?

----------


## avm3110

ага... 5-й не работает аналогично 4-му и 3-му

----------


## IuliiaT

Здравствуйте! когда заработает 1С??

----------


## apostolis

Не закрывайте тока тему. Мож кто что нароет. Или новый мимо выложат. Это щас наверно всем актуально.

----------


## hello_name5

Откат на предыдущие тоже перестает работать, если ставили новые "исправленные" версии.

----------


## ivarus

Похоже дело не в платформе, т.к и на 8.3.21.1508 и на более свежих тот-же эффект. Проблема возникла после обновления на конфигурацию 3.0.124.18. 
Временно можно работать с отключенным интернетом. 
Проверил на  платформе  8.3.22.1704 конфигурация 3.0.122.97. 
Обязательно надо отключить доступ к интернет поддержке

----------


## de_Gauss

> *Дистрибутивы+Патчи безлимитные (без ограничения по времени)*  на


Спамер хуже сами знаете кого!

----------


## apostolis

У меня кроме Розницы 2.3 и  БП 3.0 которые с логином, паролем и техподдержкой есть еще базы с УНФ, БП2.0 и УТ 10.3 которые без всякой поддержки и не обновлялись год - на них платформа все равно не работает

----------


## Дима Белов

УТ 10.3 + 8.3.20.2076 работает

----------


## de_Gauss

Похоже, что 1С с 15 ноября включили какую-то дополнительную проверку платформы на валидность по интернету + при обнаружении несанкционированного доступа, эта платформа ставит какие-то метки в сами подключенные базы. Идёт сообщение о "жертве" и закрытие баз. Печалька.

----------


## Grisha777

1) Удалил все платформы 1С
2) Установил самую свежую платформу от 15 числа которая, я ставил 8.3.22.1704  
3) заблокировал исходящие во встроенном файрволе виндовс  
185.12.152.0/24
185.12.153.0/24
185.12.154.0/24
185.12.155.0/24
4) Заблокиров исходящие в файрволе, экзешники из папки bin  
5) Воспользовался Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e.7z

Возможно что то было лишнее из шагов  
НО даже получившие "баннер" базы запустились.

----------

Akrobs (16.11.2022), cityсat (16.11.2022), Maximilio (09.12.2022), neverx6 (09.01.2023), pblead (15.11.2022), privetpavlo (15.11.2022)

----------


## Grisha777

https://rebel666.fun/platf82.html

----------

Akrobs (16.11.2022), alxbk (12.01.2023), pblead (15.11.2022), ringoh (26.12.2022), WhiteRock (16.11.2022)

----------


## Grisha777

1) Списываем Мультикей:
Refresh2e

2) Удалить все платформы, удалить все файлы и папки пребывания 1С:
C:\Program Files\1cv8
C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\L ocal\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...)
C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\R oaming\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...) - можно оставить тут файл ibases.v8i со списком баз
C:\ProgramData\1C

3) Перезагрузить сервер. В Брандмауэр (Файервол, Роутер) ничего не добавлять.

4) Списать оригинальную Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows 8.3.22.1704
https://info83.1c.ru/

5) Установить оригинальную технологическую платформу, сняв в конце отметки с установки драйвера аппаратного ключа (HASP) и удаления устаревших расширений.

6) Разархивировать списанный файл Мультикей.
Запустить файл оттуда:
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
Если в окошке будет написано "сделать перезагрузку" - надо сделать перезагрузку сервера.

7) Запустить оттуда:
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd

8) Запустить оттуда:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg или с другим числом пользователей (например, 100) - добавить в реестр дамп ключа

9) Запустить оттуда:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\EmulSetup.cmd

10) Так как у меня сервер терминальный, то установить:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\lmsetup.exe
Со всем соглашаться.

----------

abazen (02.12.2022), alantoin (22.11.2022), Alexfduch (12.12.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (16.11.2022), dfr13 (11.12.2022), kors06 (14.12.2022), neverx6 (09.01.2023), privetpavlo (16.11.2022), sponchebob22 (16.11.2022), Trostin (12.12.2022), vladdmit (14.12.2022), Юкка (22.11.2022)

----------


## demik_spb

и неужели работает без вылетов?

----------


## Grisha777

Восстановление НЕ делал. Бэкапа тупо нет.
https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM - ссылка на мультикей. Там же инструкция.
Если в кратце:
-Снес все платформы и удалил все следы от 1С
-Поставил платформу 8.3.22.1704 х32 битную
Далее по инструкции из скаченной папки
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg добавил в реестр дамп ключа
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\EmulSetup.cmd

Вроде, такая последовательность. Розница базовая файловая пока работает.

так все заработало на файловой версии. С 8.3.22.1704 х64 проверил - тоже работает

----------

abazen (02.12.2022), Akrobs (16.11.2022), cityсat (16.11.2022), FlexN (29.12.2022), Go_oD (16.11.2022), katepm (17.11.2022), lengal (29.12.2022), MingaleevN (25.11.2022), mitrhyme (16.11.2022), Naruton (20.11.2022), privetpavlo (15.11.2022), TULIK2020 (12.12.2022), Victorula (20.11.2022)

----------


## klad77

Не обновляйте платформу, все можно сделать, чтобы работало и на старых платформах. С новыми платформами проблем не оеберемся потом.

----------


## klad77

Не обновляйте платформу, все можно сделать, чтобы работало и на старых платформах. С новыми платформами проблем не оеберемся потом.

----------


## Dicar

а причем тут криптопро?

----------


## apostolis

Grisha77: Щас всю последовательность проделал - платформа пишет типа получите лицензию из центра лицензирования (на БП3.0 и К.А2 и УНФ)

----------


## sponchebob22

Мой опыт: тестировал на файловых БД:
1. удалил все версии платформ 1с 
Восстановление НЕ делал. Бэкапа тупо нет.
https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM - ссылка на мультикей. Там же инструкция.
Если в кратце:
-Снес все платформы и удалил все следы от 1С

2. Заблочил доступ к ип адресам в брендмауре через павер шел, команды:

Для добавления через повершелл (запускать от имени администратора)

New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 185.12.155.0/24
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 185.12.152.0/24
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 185.12.153.0/24
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 185.12.154.0/24
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 220.181.0.0/16
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 39.128.0.0/10
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 5.188.115.0/24
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 93.184.220.0/22
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 37.61.222.112/29
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 139.45.192.0/18
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 142.250.0.0/15
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 64.233.160.0/19
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 209.85.128.0/17
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 77.88.55.0/24
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 5.255.255.0/24
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 5.45.205.0/24
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 94.100.176.0/21
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 217.69.136.0/21
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 18.184.212.59
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 23.52.27.27
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 23.46.123.27
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 91.239.5.113
New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "1С" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol TCP -Action Block -RemoteAddress 89.111.148.64/26

3. Поставил платформу 8.3.22.1704 
Далее по инструкции из скаченной папки
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg добавил в реестр дамп ключа
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\EmulSetup.cmd

Вроде, такая последовательность. Розница базовая файловая пока работает.

----------

abazen (02.12.2022), Akrobs (16.11.2022), kiba (18.11.2022), neverx6 (09.01.2023), privetpavlo (18.11.2022), S_D_M (16.11.2022), Дима Белов (17.11.2022)

----------


## sponchebob22

94.100.176.0/21 mail.ru - можете разрешить подключение

----------


## cityсat

подскажите диапазон(ы) адресов, плиз

----------


## LekterNet

У мультикея по ссылке какой пароль на доступ?

----------


## apostolis

Короче, у меня из всего выше ничего не заработало и не получилось. Но есть копии Розницы и БП3 каждодневные, которые делаются в час ночи автоматом с помощью CobianBackUp.
В итоге просто тупо ничего не чистил, никакие папки 1ски. 
1. Поставил платформу 8.3.22.1704
2. Накатил МимоЮниДлл 4 как всегда раньше делал
2. В файерволе винды просто написал одно правило для экзешника 1cv8c.exe на полный запрет
3. Распаковал архивы баз на утро 14 числа и приделал к платформе

Все работает. И БП и Розница. На старом добром ЮниДлл!

В итоге, я так понял - у кого на утро стояла платформа с приделанным логином и паролем для Монитора портала - у тех и прописалась какая-то метка в сами базы 1cv8.1CD, которая ХЗ где там теперь находится. И я восстановив базу еще без такой метки и заставил ее работать. Платформа без инета видимо прописать в нее ниче не может. И так можно будет работать вечно :) Обновлялки конфы просто скачивать и накатывать через конфигуратор.

----------

aes0nne (17.11.2022), thorium (17.11.2022), TULIK2020 (12.12.2022)

----------


## Grisha777

185.12.152.0/24
185.12.153.0/24
185.12.154.0/24
185.12.155.0/24
220.181.0.0/16
39.128.0.0/10
5.188.115.0/24
93.184.220.0/22
37.61.222.112/29
139.45.192.0/18
142.250.0.0/15
64.233.160.0/19
209.85.128.0/17
77.88.55.0/24
5.255.255.0/24
5.45.205.0/24
94.100.176.0/21
217.69.136.0/21
18.184.212.59
23.52.27.27
23.46.123.27
91.239.5.113
89.111.148.64/26

----------

Akrobs (16.11.2022), cityсat (17.11.2022)

----------


## Grisha777

185.12.152.0/24
185.12.153.0/24
185.12.154.0/24
185.12.155.0/24
220.181.0.0/16
39.128.0.0/10
5.188.115.0/24
93.184.220.0/22
37.61.222.112/29
139.45.192.0/18
142.250.0.0/15
64.233.160.0/19
209.85.128.0/17
77.88.55.0/24
5.255.255.0/24
5.45.205.0/24
94.100.176.0/21
217.69.136.0/21
18.184.212.59
23.52.27.27
23.46.123.27
91.239.5.113
89.111.148.64/26

----------

cityсat (17.11.2022)

----------


## Grisha777

IP диапазонов для запрета взаимодействия добавить в хост файл до установки

----------


## Go_oD

> Восстановление НЕ делал. Бэкапа тупо нет.
> https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM - ссылка на мультикей. Там же инструкция.
> Если в кратце:
> -Снес все платформы и удалил все следы от 1С
> -Поставил платформу 8.3.22.1704 х32 битную
> Далее по инструкции из скаченной папки
> -..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
> -..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd
> -...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg добавил в реестр дамп ключа
> ...


Большое спасибо! Все сделал по пунктам. 30 минут работает нормально, успел сделать бэкап. Посмотрим как дальше будет. IP никакие не блокировал, комп не перегружал

----------


## igorgri

угу... Вроде бы все хорошо... Но на серваке с тонким клиентом 1с стоит и конструкторское ПО, которое тоже hasp использует...

И если на серваке с сервером 1с Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e отрабатывает на отлично, то на серваке с тонкими клиентами эта лабуда сносит ключи конструкторской программы напрочь...

А 1с обнаружив ключ конструкторской проги - дает заключение о нелицензионности, хотя все ключи на 1с закуплены официально...

----------


## igorgri

угу... Вроде бы все хорошо... Но на серваке с тонким клиентом 1с стоит и конструкторское ПО, которое тоже hаsр использует...

И если на серваке с сервером 1с Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e отрабатывает на отлично, то на серваке с тонкими клиентами эта лабуда сносит ключи конструкторской программы напрочь...

А 1с обнаружив ключ конструкторской проги - дает заключение о нелицензионности, хотя все ключи на 1с закуплены официально...

----------


## thorium

> Короче, у меня из всего выше ничего не заработало и не получилось. Но есть копии Розницы и БП3 каждодневные, которые делаются в час ночи автоматом с помощью CobianBackUp.
> В итоге просто тупо ничего не чистил, никакие папки 1ски. 
> 1. Поставил платформу 8.3.22.1704
> 2. Накатил МимоЮниДлл 4 как всегда раньше делал
> 2. В файерволе винды просто написал одно правило для экзешника 1cv8c.exe на полный запрет
> 3. Распаковал архивы баз на утро 14 числа и приделал к платформе
> 
> Все работает. И БП и Розница. На старом добром ЮниДлл!
> 
> В итоге, я так понял - у кого на утро стояла платформа с приделанным логином и паролем для Монитора портала - у тех и прописалась какая-то метка в сами базы 1cv8.1CD, которая ХЗ где там теперь находится. И я восстановив базу еще без такой метки и заставил ее работать. Платформа без инета видимо прописать в нее ниче не может. И так можно будет работать вечно :) Обновлялки конфы просто скачивать и накатывать через конфигуратор.


Спасибо, сработал ваш вариант, только у меня dt-шник был архивный, но получилось. Вот только как сделать теперь, чтобы обмен с Ветис (Меркурий) работал?

----------


## Grisha777

ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, Версия 8.3.22.1709 от 16.11.2022
WINDOWS (Windows) (Windows 64-bit) (Сервер 64-bit для Windows)https://files.fm/f/kvrv9bm8x (Тонкий клиент Windows) (Тонкий клиент  х64 для Windows)https://files.fm/f/s83q9veuj
PATCH (Вариаинты решения)https://rebel666.fun/platf82.html#Panic

----------

TULIK2020 (12.12.2022)

----------


## igorgri

> ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, Версия 8.3.22.1709 от 16.11.2022


Та же хрень, вид с боку... Та же ошибка нелицензионности на клиент-сервере

----------


## Grisha777

Господа, всем кто на бую вертел 1с с их кривыми программистами и платформами:

Инструкция по 100% работающему варианту в текущих условиях на "клиент-сервере"

Ставим последние известные версии платформ и конфигураций, забиваем болт на свежие версии, в моем случае 19.1264 (http://rebel666.fun/platf82_old.html#8319)

Если у вас БСП 3.0 то патчи выложены (http://2bay.org/c4face0d8a4398df8854...a460bda55f815e) 
(для Бух и ЗУП, отдельное спасибо, если надо допиливаем их под себя,  
для других конфигураций, ищете знакомого программиста (хорошего, не от 1с) и просите сделать патч)

Если у вас БСП 2.0, вскрываете конфигурацию, правите общий модуль.

а теперь самое вкусное, если у вас "Ошибка потока".  

Так как в 1с работают исключительно представители ЛГБТ и прочих представителей меньшинств, 
то они посредством платформы производят изменения в таблице [ваша база].[dbo].[Config]

исходя отсюда вам понадобится релиз равный вашему релизу в сломаной базе с "ошибкой потока".

а дальше скрипт в помощь:
USE [ваша база сломаная база]
GO

DELETE FROM [ваша база сломаная база].[dbo].[Config]
GO

INSERT INTO [ваша база сломаная база].[dbo].[Config] SELECT * FROM [ваша не сломанная база].[dbo].[Config]
GO

Это вас спасет от позора и бессонной ночи, и кучи потраченных нервов, если у вас конечно нет выгруженного бэкапа от 14го числа в 23.59.59

----------

Akrobs (17.11.2022), barnet2 (13.12.2022), pblead (17.11.2022), Shelushun (18.11.2022), Tokio78 (23.11.2022), TULIK2020 (12.12.2022)

----------


## katepm

> Восстановление НЕ делал. Бэкапа тупо нет.
> https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM - ссылка на мультикей. Там же инструкция.
> Если в кратце:
> -Снес все платформы и удалил все следы от 1С
> -Поставил платформу 8.3.22.1704 х32 битную
> Далее по инструкции из скаченной папки
> -..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
> -..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd
> -...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg добавил в реестр дамп ключа
> ...


По вашей инструкции вторые сутки полет нормальный)
Спасибо огромное!!!

----------

barnet2 (13.12.2022)

----------


## Сергей Новик

Доброго времени суток, коллеги. 
Вчера была очередная рассылка от 1С по поводу кривизны их поделий. Они выпустили новый релиз под номером 8.3.22.1709 с заверениями, что теперь-то уже все точно работает. Я установил этот релиз на сервер и настроил Multikey по инструкции со второй страницы здешней темы. Мой поклон https://forum.ruboard.ru/member.php/403954-Grisha777

Устанавливалось все в режиме "клиент-сервер" на тестовый компьютер. 
Система: Windows Server 2008R2 x64 + SQL Server Enterprise 2008.
База 1с УПП 1.3.181.1. 

Для противодействия "козням и проискам" добавил на маршрутизатор список адресов, найденных как в форумах, так и при помощи службы Whois на ниц.ру, и добавил блокировку на входящие соединения для всех exe-шников из \....\1709\bin.

Только после добавления всех блокировок и заглушек для сервера, зашел в базу 1С. 
Для генерации нагрузки запустил самокатную обработку проведения всех не помеченных на удаление документов за два последних года.  

С тех пор прошло 16 часов - полет нормальный. 

Полагаю, что и релиз 1704 вполне себе будет работать, если его отлучить движок и конфу 1с от инета описанным способом. Интернет на компьютере вполне себе работает без каких-либо проблем, хотя интернет на сервере, как по мне, то категорически не нужен.

В общем, проблема криво-косо решена, ждем более внятного и правильного кряка уже новых релизов и не забываем покупать нужное количество лицензий. Лично меня использовать "ломики" для 1с заставляет сетка с кучей подсетей и разной адресацией и нежелание вывихивать моск, настраивая видимость сервера лицензий. Как-то так...

----------

Дима Белов (18.11.2022)

----------


## thorium

У меня помогает только если блокировать и входящие и исходящие соединения. Блокировка только входящих не помогает решить проблему.



> Доброго времени суток, коллеги. 
> Вчера была очередная рассылка от 1С по поводу кривизны их поделий. Они выпустили новый релиз под номером 8.3.22.1709 с заверениями, что теперь-то уже все точно работает. Я установил этот релиз на сервер и настроил Multikey по инструкции со второй страницы здешней темы. Мой поклон Грише777
> 
> Устанавливалось все в режиме "клиент-сервер" на тестовый компьютер. 
> Система: Windows Server 2008R2 x64 + SQL Server Enterprise 2008.
> База 1с УПП 1.3.181.1. 
> 
> Для противодействия "козням и проискам" добавил на маршрутизатор список адресов, найденных как в форумах, так и при помощи службы Whois на ниц.ру, и добавил блокировку на входящие соединения для всех exe-шников из \....\1709\bin.
> 
> ...

----------


## thorium

У меня помогает только если блокировать и входящие и исходящие соединения. Блокировка только входящих не помогает решить проблему.



> Доброго времени суток, коллеги. 
> Вчера была очередная рассылка от 1С по поводу кривизны их поделий. Они выпустили новый релиз под номером 8.3.22.1709 с заверениями, что теперь-то уже все точно работает. Я установил этот релиз на сервер и настроил Multikey по инструкции со второй страницы здешней темы. Мой поклон Грише777
> 
> Устанавливалось все в режиме "клиент-сервер" на тестовый компьютер. 
> Система: Windows Server 2008R2 x64 + SQL Server Enterprise 2008.
> База 1с УПП 1.3.181.1. 
> 
> Для противодействия "козням и проискам" добавил на маршрутизатор список адресов, найденных как в форумах, так и при помощи службы Whois на ниц.ру, и добавил блокировку на входящие соединения для всех exe-шников из \....\1709\bin.
> 
> ...

----------


## kiba

> Похоже, что 1С с 15 ноября включили какую-то дополнительную проверку платформы на валидность по интернету + при обнаружении несанкционированного доступа, эта платформа ставит какие-то метки в сами подключенные базы. Идёт сообщение о "жертве" и закрытие баз. Печалька.


Что то есть такое, после установки 1704 и перехода на старую рабочую версию, стало выдавать ошибку потока. Помогло только восстановление из dt.

----------


## Сергей Новик

> У меня помогает только если блокировать и входящие и исходящие соединения. Блокировка только входящих не помогает решить проблему.


  Ну, значит, надо все глушить. Проблема еще и в том, что иные службы нужны длы раздачи лицензий, пусть и фуфлыжных, но... Не раздаются.

----------


## Gesperus

Делал по инстуркции. С жмулятором и заглушенным интернетом через роутер. Не получилось ((

----------


## sponchebob22

Может кому интересно, поделюсь своим опытом для файловой БД:

1. Ставим платформу 20.1710 (старую) или другую...
2. Активируем *мимо V4*
3. Из папки Tool_1CD alpha запускаем батник (в батнике правим путь из папки bin до "новой" БД (по дефолту с/тест1)
4. Как только будет написано в батнике "пауза.." открываем прогу Tool_1CD alpha, открываем тестовую БД (с/тест1), открываем config,
находим строку versions, наджимаем на редактировать (блокнот с ручкой) - жмем del и зеленую галочку (применить)
5. батник закрываем. Тем самым мы в тестовой БД удалили инфу о версии....
6. Запускаем 1с конфигуратор (для БД с/тест1) подключаем расширение PUBID_1757204-ОтключениеКонтроляВерсииП  латформы для своей конфы
ре (безопасный режим - отключено, защита от опасных действий - отключено)
7. Запускаем и радуемся...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Может кому интересно, поделюсь своим опытом для файловой БД:
> 
> 1. Ставим платформу 20.1710 (старую) или другую...
> 2. Активируем *мимо V4*
> 3. Из папки Tool_1CD alpha запускаем батник (в батнике правим путь из папки bin до "новой" БД (по дефолту с/тест1)
> 4. Как только будет написано в батнике "пауза.." открываем прогу Tool_1CD alpha, открываем тестовую БД (с/тест1), открываем config,
> находим строку versions, наджимаем на редактировать (блокнот с ручкой) - жмем del и зеленую галочку (применить)
> 5. батник закрываем. Тем самым мы в тестовой БД удалили инфу о версии....
> 6. Запускаем 1с конфигуратор (для БД с/тест1) подключаем расширение PUBID_1757204-ОтключениеКонтроляВерсииП  латформы для своей конфы
> ...


В пункте 5 батник должен закрыться сам, иначе не произойдет обратное конвертирование базы. Должно быть:
5. В работающем батнике нажимаем любую клавишу и ожидаем, когда он закроется.

----------

Akrobs (18.11.2022)

----------


## demik_spb

> В пункте 5 батник должен закрыться сам, иначе не произойдет обратное конвертирование базы. Должно быть:
> 5. В работающем батнике нажимаем любую клавишу и ожидаем, когда он закроется.


Добрый вечер. При этом я так понимаю обновлять базу нельзя или можно, но постоянно править tools?

----------


## forzi

> Добрый вечер. При этом я так понимаю обновлять базу нельзя или можно, но постоянно править tools?


Обновлять конфигурацию можно. Платформу нельзя. А если конфигурация просит новую платформу, то подсунуть ей патч. Я сегодня обновил на 3_0_125_15. Нормально открылась (платформа 8_3_18_1741).

----------


## Online_Z

> Я сегодня обновил на 3_0_125_15. Нормально открылась (платформа 8_3_18_1741).


Я бы в эти дни не советовал спешить с установкой обновлений - релиз 3.0.25.15 уже отозвали, видать что-то опять накосячили

----------


## SARDAR4ik

> Восстановление НЕ делал. Бэкапа тупо нет.
> https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM - ссылка на мультикей. Там же инструкция.
> Если в кратце:
> -Снес все платформы и удалил все следы от 1С
> -Поставил платформу 8.3.22.1704 х32 битную
> Далее по инструкции из скаченной папки
> -..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
> -..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd
> -...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg добавил в реестр дамп ключа
> ...




Предлагаю Гришу отблагодарить, номер карты в студию, если каждый отправит сколько может, человеку будет приятно!

----------

xsacha (23.11.2022), zolga4 (19.11.2022)

----------


## SARDAR4ik

> Восстановление НЕ делал. Бэкапа тупо нет.
> https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM - ссылка на мультикей. Там же инструкция.
> Если в кратце:
> -Снес все платформы и удалил все следы от 1С
> -Поставил платформу 8.3.22.1704 х32 битную
> Далее по инструкции из скаченной папки
> -..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
> -..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd
> -...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg добавил в реестр дамп ключа
> ...


 Спасибо большое, этот метод действительно работает.но есть проблема работает он только для одного пользователя под которым установить все это, а если по рдп войти под другим пользователем в эту же систему, то запросит лицензию. Возможно ли как то победить? Хасп другому пользователю ставил, не помогает.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я бы в эти дни не советовал спешить с установкой обновлений - релиз 3.0.25.15 уже отозвали, видать что-то опять накосячили


Откуда такая информация?

----------


## Grisha777

Для Клиент-Серверного варианта + 1С-ЭДО работает

1. Сносим старый сервер и клиент (если все крутится в одном кластере)
2. Чистить кеш или не чистить ваше дело (я не чистил)
3. Ставим x64 сервер 8.3.20.1996 (я ставлю сервер и клиент в разные папки)
4. Лечим сервер через Mimo-UniDll_v4 (на версии 8.3.20.1996 он еще работал)
5. Ставим x64 толстый или тонкий клиент (его не лечим Mimo-UniDll_v4, techsys.dll в клиенте не трогаем)

Вот тут начинается самое интересное, наверняка у большинства уже Конфигурации обновлены на более свежие релизы и запуск их Скажет, ФИГ Вам не буду работать на этой платформе, обновите меня

Тогда Делаем Снятие Ограничение На Используемую Версию Платформы
Уже есть решения для БУХ, УНФ и ЗУП через конфигуратор:
1. Заходим в базу сразу в Конфигуратор
2. Конфигурация – Открыть конфигурацию      
3. Конфигурация – Расширение конфигурации - Добавить          
4. Конфигурация – Загрузить конфигурацию из файла
5. Выбрать файл соответствующий конфигурации      
6. Соглашаемся на сохранение конфигурации, ставим ВСЕ галки, кроме Безопасный режим – галку убираем
7. У пользователя под которым потом будем запускать 1С снимаем в правах в конфигураторе Защиту от опасных действий, чтоб преминить cfe которые отключают проверку платформы

И вуаля, Конфигурация запускается, 1С-ЭДО работает, Терминальные пользователи тоже работают

rphost НЕ блокировал
IP адреса в блокировку НИ какие НЕ вносил  

PS: поможет тем кому не критично находится на платформе 8.3.20.1996 но при этом нужны ОНЛАЙН сервисы 1С

----------

agreznikov (22.11.2022), Akrobs (20.11.2022), ksvtnp (06.01.2023), trunk777 (20.11.2022)

----------


## citryx

Для Клиент-Серверного варианта + 1С-ЭДО работает
 1 вариант 
удалил все почистил накатил Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e
накатил 8.3.22.1704 64 сервер
не чего не блокировал
вуаля все завилось! есть один минус вылетает раз в день в 00:00 баннер! лечится перезапуском сервиса на следующие 24 часа!
2 вариант 
для меня самый правильный
устанавливаем любой релиз до 8.3.21.1508 тк с этого уже сидит баннер в рпхост!
лечим Mimo-unidll или чем душе угодно
если конфиг топ применяем расширение или пишем свое
радуемся тупо прожитым дня подбора решения

----------


## citryx

Для Клиент-Серверного варианта + 1С-ЭДО работает
 1 вариант 
удалил все почистил накатил Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e
накатил 8.3.22.1704 64 сервер
не чего не блокировал
вуаля все завилось! есть один минус вылетает раз в день в 00:00 баннер! лечится перезапуском сервиса на следующие 24 часа!
2 вариант 
для меня самый правильный
устанавливаем любой релиз до 8.3.21.1508 тк с этого уже сидит баннер в рпхост!
лечим Mimo-unidll или чем душе угодно
если конфиг топ применяем расширение или пишем свое
радуемся тупо прожитым дня подбора решения

----------


## Naruton

> Восстановление НЕ делал. Бэкапа тупо нет.
> https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM - ссылка на мультикей. Там же инструкция.
> Если в кратце:
> -Снес все платформы и удалил все следы от 1С
> -Поставил платформу 8.3.22.1704 х32 битную
> Далее по инструкции из скаченной папки
> -..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
> -..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd
> -...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg добавил в реестр дамп ключа
> ...


100% работает. Ставил 8.3.22.1709 х64 битную

----------

xsacha (23.11.2022)

----------


## Servis64

При установленном эмуле, можно запустить службу HASP LM и будет работать по RDP.

----------

dave grohl (21.11.2022)

----------


## szhura

> чтоб преминить cfe которые отключают проверку платформы


подскажите где их взять?

все, нашел. уже не нужно

----------


## Socratmk

Для тех у кого не работает ЭДО нужно установить патчhttps://disk.yandex.ru/d/kz3A_RnNSTs01g

----------


## habum

Можете поделиться расширением для отключения проверки платформы?

----------


## szhura

> Можете поделиться расширением для отключения проверки платформы?


1c.zip
могу :)

----------

agreznikov (22.11.2022), habum (22.11.2022), igo131969 (22.11.2022), Katerina_777 (23.11.2022), trunk777 (22.11.2022)

----------


## bigmlex

Возник такой вопрос, а что будет если в настройках 1C указать работать через прокси , но сам прокси задать неработающий адрес . Как поведет себя вся это проверка лицензий. Ведь по идее прокси задается там, где прямого доступа в инет нет и все эти проверки 1С тоже должна крутить через нее. Или все же сначала проверит прямой доступ ?

ps Пробный полет показал, что работает такой вариант. Для тех кому инет не нужен возможно пригодиться такой вариант. И  блокировать никакие адреса не надо в фаерволе. 
psps чтобы не заходить в 1c прокси задавал через bin\conf\inetcfg.xml 
файла может не быть, создаем сами
пример содержимого
<InternetProxy
    protocols="http=10.1.0.8:8080 10.1.0.9:8080"
    user="proxyUser"
    password="proxyPassword"
    bypassOnLocal="true"
/>

как написано в описании если файл есть то настройки прокси 1C берет из него
psps Да забыл указать, 1С с MIMO 4

----------

kr4kn (23.11.2022), mrmnc (23.11.2022)

----------


## Юкка

> 1) Списываем Мультикей:
> Refresh2e
> 
> 2) Удалить все платформы, удалить все файлы и папки пребывания 1С:
> C:\Program Files\1cv8
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\L ocal\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...)
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\R oaming\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...) - можно оставить тут файл ibases.v8i со списком баз
> C:\ProgramData\1C
> 
> ...


УРА! Получилось! на 8.3.22.1709 64-bit работает!

----------

Irina_DI (14.12.2022), olgerdzen (05.01.2023), xsacha (23.11.2022)

----------


## Юкка

> Предлагаю Гришу отблагодарить, номер карты в студию, если каждый отправит сколько может, человеку будет приятно!


Поддерживаю! С удовольствием отблагодарю Гришу!))

----------


## alexandr_ll

Платформа 8.3.18.1289 с Мимо 4. Установлено расширение для минимальной платформы. Обновление Зарплата и управление персоналом до релиза 3.1.24.107 прошло успешно. База файловая работает, блокировки нет.

----------

Akrobs (22.11.2022)

----------


## bigmlex

> Платформа 8.3.18.1289 с Мимо 4. Установлено расширение для минимальной платформы. Обновление Зарплата и управление персоналом до релиза 3.1.24.107 прошло успешно. База файловая работает, блокировки нет.


Прошу прощения за тупизну :) расширение для минимальной платформы ставиться на базу или на платформу ? Соответственно если баз несколько то на каждую отдельно ?

----------


## thunder367

> 1) Списываем Мультикей:
> Refresh2e
> 
> 2) Удалить все платформы, удалить все файлы и папки пребывания 1С:
> C:\Program Files\1cv8
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\L ocal\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...)
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\R oaming\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...) - можно оставить тут файл ibases.v8i со списком баз
> C:\ProgramData\1C
> 
> ...


У меня работает только если вырубить доступ в инет ей. Если инет не отключать, то происходит следующее: эмулятор мультикей работает как надо, по алладин монитору вижу, что лицензии hasp выдает. В момент ввода лого паса происходит какая-то онлайн проверка, иногда даже удается попасть в базу, после чего возникает ошибка "Сеанс отсуствует или удален" и выкидывает из базы. Если логопас вводить более вдумчиво, то выскакивает банер.

Нужно смотреть дамп трафика и уточнять, куда эта зараза лезет в указанный промежуток времени. Уж слишком список большой для ограничения доступа...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Прошу прощения за тупизну :) расширение для минимальной платформы ставиться на базу или на платформу ? Соответственно если баз несколько то на каждую отдельно ?


Расширение ставится в каждую базу отдельно, для разных конфигураций - разное
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN

----------

*keeper* (13.12.2022), Akrobs (23.11.2022), Sense73 (09.01.2023), SergeyZabor (27.11.2022)

----------


## Юкка

> Платформа 8.3.18.1289 с Мимо 4. Установлено расширение для минимальной платформы. Обновление Зарплата и управление персоналом до релиза 3.1.24.107 прошло успешно. База файловая работает, блокировки нет.


Добрый день. Платформа 8.3.18.1208 с Мимо 3...хочу попробовать как вы сделали ...можете написать порядок действий?))

Так кажется нашла порядок действий...но пожалуй для меня как для бухгалтера слишком много непонятных терминов...)))
остановлюсь тогда на варианте Гриши...так сказать один раз сделала, получилось, сделаю и еще раз))

----------

xsacha (23.11.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Платформа 8.3.18.1208 с Мимо 3...хочу попробовать как вы сделали ...можете написать порядок действий?))


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN

----------

igo131969 (25.11.2022), Katerina_777 (23.11.2022), Юкка (23.11.2022)

----------


## Grisha777

https://www.upload.ee/files/14688450...v4.v5.zip.html
1. без подключения к интернету без проблем базы запускаются

2. Не которые сервисы все таки нужны так что вносите в файл hosts строки из списка ниже (как найти файл в windows знает google)



#
127.0.0.1 pult.1c.ru
127.0.0.1 pult.1c.eu
127.0.0.1 pult.1c.com
127.0.0.1 update-api.1c.ru
127.0.0.1 cv8update.com
127.0.0.1 1cv8update.com
127.0.0.1 portal-support.1c.ru
127.0.0.1 unf-stat1c-gpt-msk.1c.ru
127.0.0.1 reputils.1c.ru
#

Базовые сервисы
login.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.29 --- 443, HTTPS Сервисы аутентификации
portal.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.141 --- 443, HTTPS Основной портал сервисов ИТС
portal-support.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.106 --- 443, HTTPS Сервисы службы технической поддержки
portal-monitor.1c.ru --- 185.12.154.13 --- 443, HTTPS Сервис Монитор Портала 1С:ИТС
pult.1c.ru
pult.1c.eu
pult.1c.com --- 185.12.155.83 80, HTTP Сервис сбора статистики производительности 1С:Пульт
unf-stat1c-gpt-msk.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.98 - 80, HTTP Сервис сбора статистики потребляемых ресурсов
1cv8update.com --- 185.12.155.99 --- 443, HTTPS Сайт "Центра защиты обновлений" (ЦЗО) для проверки правомерности использования и обновления программного продукта.
reputils.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.21 --- 443, HTTPS Возможность передачи диагностических отчетов в техподдержку «1С-Отчетности».
nfo-report.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.15 --- 443, HTTPS Отправка информации об операциях с денежными средствами НФО.



Полное описание IP для 1C
https://ufa-1c.ru/content/articles/a...url-ip-for-1c/

----------

Akrobs (23.11.2022), belora (05.01.2023), SergeyZabor (27.11.2022), spraite (21.12.2022), Wolex (02.01.2023)

----------


## Grisha777

https://www.upload.ee/files/14688450...v4.v5.zip.html
1. без подключения к интернету без проблем базы запускаются

2. Не которые сервисы все таки нужны так что вносите в файл hosts строки из списка ниже (как найти файл в windows знает google)



#
127.0.0.1 pult.1c.ru
127.0.0.1 pult.1c.eu
127.0.0.1 pult.1c.com
127.0.0.1 update-api.1c.ru
127.0.0.1 cv8update.com
127.0.0.1 1cv8update.com
127.0.0.1 portal-support.1c.ru
127.0.0.1 unf-stat1c-gpt-msk.1c.ru
127.0.0.1 reputils.1c.ru
#

Базовые сервисы
login.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.29 --- 443, HTTPS Сервисы аутентификации
portal.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.141 --- 443, HTTPS Основной портал сервисов ИТС
portal-support.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.106 --- 443, HTTPS Сервисы службы технической поддержки
portal-monitor.1c.ru --- 185.12.154.13 --- 443, HTTPS Сервис Монитор Портала 1С:ИТС
pult.1c.ru
pult.1c.eu
pult.1c.com --- 185.12.155.83 80, HTTP Сервис сбора статистики производительности 1С:Пульт
unf-stat1c-gpt-msk.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.98 - 80, HTTP Сервис сбора статистики потребляемых ресурсов
1cv8update.com --- 185.12.155.99 --- 443, HTTPS Сайт "Центра защиты обновлений" (ЦЗО) для проверки правомерности использования и обновления программного продукта.
reputils.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.21 --- 443, HTTPS Возможность передачи диагностических отчетов в техподдержку «1С-Отчетности».
nfo-report.1c.ru --- 185.12.155.15 --- 443, HTTPS Отправка информации об операциях с денежными средствами НФО.



Полное описание IP для 1C
https://ufa-1c.ru/content/articles/a...url-ip-for-1c/

----------

Wolex (02.01.2023)

----------


## Duc

> Вложение 2833
> могу :)


ЗУП 3.1.24.107 не работает
Ошибка инициализации модуля: ВерсияПлатформыСнятиеОгра  ничения ОбщийМодуль.КонфигурацииЗ

----------


## Duc

И не заходит ни в один из двух модулей расширения при старте

----------


## Duc

> И не заходит ни в один из двух модулей расширения при старте


Все работает, если закомментировать условие 
Если ЭтоВерсияЗащищенногоПрогр  аммногоКомплекса(Системна

----------


## marchela589

При установке сервере х64 8.3.21.1624. использовал Mimo-UniDll_v4.v5. При подмене файла .dll (версия 5) не может запуститься сам сервер 1С Предприятия. 
Выдает ошибку: Не удалось запустить службу Агент сервера 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (х86-64) на Локальный компьютер.
Ошибка 1053: Служба не ответила на запрос своевременно.
Как можно исправить эту ошибку? или как правильно пропатчить сервер 1С, что запустился без ошибки. И потом уже ставить Оригинальных клиентов.

----------


## marchela589

При установке сервере х64 8.3.21.1624. использовал Mimo-UniDll_v4.v5. При подмене файла .dll (версия 5) не может запуститься сам сервер 1С Предприятия. 
Выдает ошибку: Не удалось запустить службу Агент сервера 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (х86-64) на Локальный компьютер.
Ошибка 1053: Служба не ответила на запрос своевременно.
Как можно исправить эту ошибку? или как правильно пропатчить сервер 1С, что запустился без ошибки. И потом уже ставить Оригинальных клиентов.

----------


## Константин69

> При установке сервере х64 8.3.21.1624. использовал Mimo-UniDll_v4.v5. При подмене файла .dll (версия 5) не может запуститься сам сервер 1С Предприятия. 
> Выдает ошибку: Не удалось запустить службу Агент сервера 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (х86-64) на Локальный компьютер.
> Ошибка 1053: Служба не ответила на запрос своевременно.
> Как можно исправить эту ошибку? или как правильно пропатчить сервер 1С, что запустился без ошибки. И потом уже ставить Оригинальных клиентов.


Инструкцию к мимо 5 читать пробовали?

----------


## marchela589

Да. В том то и дело, что при подмене файла на dll в самом сервере 1С. Он не может запуститься. Возвращаешь оригинальный dll запускается без ошибок, но сервер не видит серверной лицензии! Или данный метод уже не работает с dll версии 5? У кого -нибудь заработал данный метод?
Пробовал метод у который у многих заработал(пробовал  без удаления версии платформ). Тоже не помогло. Потом попробую с удалением всех серверов и клиентов 1С.
Получается дамп нужно устанавливать в реестр как от сервера так и любой пользовательский? Всё верно?

----------


## Константин69

> Да. В том то и дело, что при подмене файла на dll в самом сервере 1С. Он не может запуститься. Возвращаешь оригинальный dll запускается без ошибок, но сервер не видит серверной лицензии! Или данный метод уже не работает с dll версии 5? У кого -нибудь заработал данный метод?
> Пробовал метод у который у многих заработал(пробовал  без удаления версии платформ). Тоже не помогло. Потом попробую с удалением всех серверов и клиентов 1С.
> Получается дамп нужно устанавливать в реестр как от сервера так и любой пользовательский? Всё верно?


Я не просто так спрашивал про инструкцию. После установки Мимо 5, нужно запустить 1с, будет окно с настройками мимо, а уже потом стартовать службу

----------


## hogmachine

У меня тоже перестал на 8.3.18.1959 профиксил этим кряком:
1. Запускаем виртуальную машину (ubuntu) из папки Usbkey-server например с помощью виртуалбокc, смотрим какой IP она получила.
2. Из папки USB.Redirector.6.1.1.2460 устанавливаем USB REDIRECTOR, активируем, запускаем.
3. Заходим в USB REDIRECTOR Нажимаем "ADD USB SERVER"
4. Подключаем удаленно к себе 2 ключа (HASP Hl 3.25) один зеленый серверный второй на 300 пользователей
5. Пароль на виртуальную машину: trashfarm 1234
6. Лекарство проверено на 8.3.18.1959 и на 8.13.18.1289, возможно и заработает на остальных платформах)

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YHbp/NroUvxzG6

----------

Sense73 (09.01.2023)

----------


## HPDX2300

есть способ реанимировать SUBJECT-таблетку в обоих случаях - 32 и 64 бита:
старый добрый унипатч находится в секции RSRC, от механизмов защиты он спрятан - по-XOR-ен 4-байтовым числом.
Если в нем заменить в дампах ключей SerialNumber и первые 112 байт памяти ключа на то, что записано в т.н. "дампах-мутантах", то будет вам щасте, но недолго (до следующего факапа)
Сперва зарегайтесь на форуме, а потом читайте как устроена таблетка:
Исследуем патчер unidll-v4

----------

Barmental (28.11.2022), ilya.sh (12.12.2022), redhat2020 (01.12.2022), vovashulga (01.12.2022)

----------


## Сергей Новик

Спасибо за подсказку! Вот только тут не так много людей которые перейдут на TASM чтобы поправить UniDL v4. К тому-же. если его поправить для работы с релизами старше 21.1709, то это будет v6.  Если у Вас имеется правленый и полностью работающий - не поленитесь выложить его сода в угоду народным чаяниям. И тогда можете быть уверенным: номер вашей карточки люди не забудут. )))

----------

bigmlex (29.11.2022)

----------


## Papilion

Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.20.1996) без проверки, ставим ее вместе со старым проверенным unidll4, на каждую базу ставим расширение убирающее проверку версии, все запускается, обновляется. На текущих версиях БП и КА все работает, но вот с обновлениями я бы не торопился, т.к. в след. обновлениях могут быть использованы новые методы из новой требуемой платформы и если стоит старая платформа, на которой этих методов нет, можно налипнуть на ситуацию когда все обновиться, но в какой нить момент будет вылетать с ошибкой неизвестного метода.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.20.1996) без проверки, ставим ее вместе со старым проверенным unidll4, на каждую базу ставим расширение убирающее проверку версии, все запускается, обновляется. На текущих версиях БП и КА все работает, но вот с обновлениями я бы не торопился, т.к. в след. обновлениях могут быть использованы новые методы из новой требуемой платформы и если стоит старая платформа, на которой этих методов нет, можно налипнуть на ситуацию когда все обновиться, но в какой нить момент будет вылетать с ошибкой неизвестного метода.


Естественно, способ с понижением минимальной версии платформы - временный. Но пока самый простой и надежный.

----------


## alec g

пароль то на виртуалку это хорошо, а Вот какой логин то? Зайти не получается!!!

----------


## hogmachine

Логин:trashfarm 1234 пароль

----------


## apostolis

> Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.20.1996) без проверки, ставим ее вместе со старым проверенным unidll4, на каждую базу ставим расширение убирающее проверку версии, все запускается, обновляется. На текущих версиях БП и КА все работает


У меня при таком ракладе пишет Ошибку формата потока

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У меня при таком ракладе пишет Ошибку формата потока


Исправление ошибки формата потока
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN

----------

apostolis (30.11.2022), barnet2 (13.12.2022)

----------


## tremme

> Исправление ошибки формата потока
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN


А не в курсе этот метод работает на клиент-серверном варианте?

----------


## tremme

> Исправление ошибки формата потока
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN


А не в курсе этот метод работает на клиент-серверном варианте?

----------


## apostolis

Спасибо. Все работает

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А не в курсе этот метод работает на клиент-серверном варианте?


 
DELETE FROM config WHERE filename = 'versions'  
DELETE FROM files WHERE filename = 'ib.pfl'  
DELETE FROM files WHERE filename = '071523a4-516f-4fce-ba4b-0d11ab7a1893.pfl'  
DELETE FROM params WHERE filename = 'locale.inf'
Отсюда
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...9&start=7380#3

----------

Akrobs (30.11.2022)

----------


## tremme

> DELETE FROM config WHERE filename = 'versions'  
> DELETE FROM files WHERE filename = 'ib.pfl'  
> DELETE FROM files WHERE filename = '071523a4-516f-4fce-ba4b-0d11ab7a1893.pfl'  
> DELETE FROM params WHERE filename = 'locale.inf'
> Отсюда
> http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...9&start=7380#3


Там вариант с выключенным инэтом, для меня это не вариант

----------


## apostolis

А для Розницы 2.3 нету Отключения контроля версий?

----------


## Юкка

> 1) Списываем Мультикей:
> Refresh2e
> 
> 2) Удалить все платформы, удалить все файлы и папки пребывания 1С:
> C:\Program Files\1cv8
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\L ocal\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...)
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\R oaming\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...) - можно оставить тут файл ibases.v8i со списком баз
> C:\ProgramData\1C
> 
> ...


На одном компе поставила без проблем всё заработало...на втором компе сначала никак не получалось, требовала при запуске 1С лицензию, выяснили что дело скорее всего было в драйвере drv_Aladdin_USB_Key_v.7.54, скачали из интернета, поставили и после этого 1С запустилась, но после того как накатила два релиза начал выдавать "Вы стали жертвой подделки программного обеспечения." и не дает работать...на первом компе также были сделаны обновления, но такого сообщения не выдает...только про проверку правомерности...но мне это работать не мешает...пробовала заново все шаги мультикея...результат тот же "Вы стали жертвой подделки программного обеспечения." Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## sepu

> На одном компе поставила без проблем всё заработало...на втором компе сначала никак не получалось, требовала при запуске 1С лицензию, выяснили что дело скорее всего было в драйвере drv_Aladdin_USB_Key_v.7.54, скачали из интернета, поставили и после этого 1С запустилась, но после того как накатила два релиза начал выдавать "Вы стали жертвой подделки программного обеспечения." и не дает работать...на первом компе также были сделаны обновления, но такого сообщения не выдает...только про проверку правомерности...но мне это работать не мешает...пробовала заново все шаги мультикея...результат тот же "Вы стали жертвой подделки программного обеспечения." Помогите пожалуйста.


сейм щит фор ми. пришлось удалять новый сервер и ставить старую версию, спаси госпади небыло никаких ошибок формата потока. унидлл 4,5 не работают также для последних версий. Пробую репак скачать, вдруг поможет...

----------


## sepu

случайно задублировал сообщение как удалить не знаю

----------


## pauls0

Сборка ВМ "сервера ключей" на убунту со страницы 9 не работает на 8.3.20.2180. Прокидываю только ключ для сервера приложений, клиентские есть и так. Запускается, в последний раз минут на 20. потом "ошибка дженкиса" и сброс всех клиентских коннектов. Потом при запуске - "Вы стали жертвой"

----------


## bigmlex

Я так понял все в основном на мультикей пересели ? К сожалению у меня есть некоторые проблемы с установкой эмулятора, благо приходится удаленно это делать  и поэтому приходиться танцевать с бубном. в основном прокатывало отучение 1с от инета, но вот нашлась одна база где это не прокатывает. И отслеживание действий 1с при запуске показало, что эта зараза шерстит практически весь системный диск, потому как проверяет файлы которые к 1с и близко не стоят. Ничего кроме понижения платформы на той базе не помогает. Но сами понимаете что стремное такое состояние.

ps подскажите кто нибудь пробовал https://infostart.ru/public/1652314/ PUBID_1652314-proxy ? 
и может заодно у кого под win7 есть

----------


## Natalu

> 1) Списываем Мультикей:
> Refresh2e
> 
> 2) Удалить все платформы, удалить все файлы и папки пребывания 1С:
> C:\Program Files\1cv8
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\L ocal\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...)
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\R oaming\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...) - можно оставить тут файл ibases.v8i со списком баз
> C:\ProgramData\1C
> 
> ...


Что я не так делаю... После всех инструкций :
1с запустилась, но сразу вышло окно о том, что вы стали жертвой мошенников и  о неправомерности использования Прогр.продукта.

----------


## Rifei

> Что я не так делаю... После всех инструкций :
> 1с запустилась, но сразу вышло окно о том, что вы стали жертвой мошенников и  о неправомерности использования Прогр.продукта.


Добрый день!
Тут скорей всего дело в том что есть инет на компе.
У меня заработало только с блокировкой в брендмауере рпхоста.
как только разблокируешь правило, сразу падает 1с с этим сообщением.
вернулся на версию в которой нет этого.
и да. у меня на SQL  базы. файловых нет.

----------

Сергей Новик (30.12.2022)

----------


## Natalu

> Добрый день!
> Тут скорей всего дело в том что есть инет на компе.
> У меня заработало только с блокировкой в брендмауере рпхоста.
> как только разблокируешь правило, сразу падает 1с с этим сообщением.
> вернулся на версию в которой нет этого.
> и да. у меня на SQL  базы. файловых нет.


и с отключенным интернетом на компьютере ошибка появляется.

а это как сделать есть инструкция
*блокировкой в брендмауере рпхоста*

----------


## HPDX2300

> и с отключенным интернетом на компьютере ошибка появляется.
> 
> а это как сделать есть инструкция
> *блокировкой в брендмауере рпхоста*



Ошибка была в том, что нельзя было использовать дампы ключей, в которых SerialNumber один из 4-х в "чёрном списке"(он в кишках новых платформ).
В базе записалась "черная метка", поэтому месть наступает даже при отключенном интернете.
Если вы бухгалтер, а не ИТ-шник, то рецепт самостоятельного лечения базы сложен. Использовать старую платформу не получится - будет ошибка при открытии базы "Ошибка формата потока"

----------

Akrobs (13.12.2022), Natalu (14.12.2022)

----------


## kors06

а как быть с обновлением платформы после мултикея ?
поставил 1704
все работает
вроде не вылетает
а если на 1709 обновлять то просто поставить и все
или опять все удалять чистить и ставить новую ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а как быть с обновлением платформы после мултикея ?
> поставил 1704
> все работает
> вроде не вылетает
> а если на 1709 обновлять то просто поставить и все
> или опять все удалять чистить и ставить новую ?


А зачем вам? Нужна обязательно последняя?

----------


## jok505

> А для Розницы 2.3 нету Отключения контроля версий?


Добрый день. Нашлось решение?

----------


## kors06

пока нет
просто непонятно
раньше в каждую нужен был патч
а сенйчас как ?

----------


## vladdmit

> 1) Списываем Мультикей:
> Refresh2e
> 
> 2) Удалить все платформы, удалить все файлы и папки пребывания 1С:
> C:\Program Files\1cv8
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\L ocal\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...)
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\R oaming\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...) - можно оставить тут файл ibases.v8i со списком баз
> C:\ProgramData\1C


1. Реестр надо чистить?

2. Если обычный файловый вариант с 1 пользователем (несколько баз) какой вариант лучше использовать? эмулятор или унидлл ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> пока нет
> просто непонятно
> раньше в каждую нужен был патч
> а сенйчас как ?


Чем эмулятор отличается от патча?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1. Реестр надо чистить?
> 
> 2. Если обычный файловый вариант с 1 пользователем (несколько баз) какой вариант лучше использовать? эмулятор или унидлл ?


Использовать платформы выпуска до 08.2022 с Мимо и расширением в конфигурации с исправлением минимальной версии платформы.

----------

Natalu (14.12.2022)

----------


## kors06

тем что патч патчит конкретный файл в каждой отдельной платформе. эмулятор ставится в систему и файлы 1с никак вручную не затрагиваются больше

----------


## kors06

> Использовать платформы выпуска до 08.2022 с Мимо и расширением в конфигурации с исправлением минимальной версии платформы.


а здесь есть где нибудь ссылки на такие расширения для ут, розницы, унф ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а здесь есть где нибудь ссылки на такие расширения для ут, розницы, унф ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN

----------

kors06 (15.12.2022)

----------


## Natalu

> Использовать платформы выпуска до 08.2022 с Мимо и расширением в конфигурации с исправлением минимальной версии платформы.


если платформа 8.3.20.2076 и мимо 4
но при запуске ярлыка пишет ошибку Not found original dll
что не так?

----------


## Shelushun

Помогите, пожалуйста. "ошибка формата потока" не нашел решения для postgre. Везде только mssql
есть ли вариант вылечить без бэкапа?

----------


## kors06

так вернуть оригинал на место и рядом патченный

----------


## kors06

выгрузка загрузка базы вряд ли поможет
там уже будет тоже самое

а вот поставить 8,3,22,1704 и мултикей
и запустить там это самое то
вчера тоже самое и делал

----------


## Shelushun

> так вернуть оригинал на место и рядом патченный


Подробней пожалуйста. Кого вернуть и куда

----------


## kors06

)
вы униdll как использовали ?
вот файл который переименовали или что вы там с ним сделали и верните на место
techsys.dll

----------


## Shelushun

Ничего не поменялось, такая же ошибка

----------


## alexandr_ll

> если платформа 8.3.20.2076 и мимо 4
> но при запуске ярлыка пишет ошибку Not found original dll
> что не так?


Внимательно читайте инструкцю м правильно выполняйте действия.

----------


## Lux Solis

> 1) Списываем Мультикей:
> Refresh2e
> 
> 2) Удалить все платформы, удалить все файлы и папки пребывания 1С:
> C:\Program Files\1cv8
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\L ocal\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...)
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\R oaming\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...) - можно оставить тут файл ibases.v8i со списком баз
> C:\ProgramData\1C
> 
> ...


помогло

----------

ikos (19.12.2022)

----------


## Rifei

Какие использовали дампы, на сколько ПК, я использовал на 50 + серверные , а  с инетом у меня выходила блокировка 1с. другие не ставил.

----------


## Rifei

Дубль

----------


## ikos

платформа 1709. помогло

----------


## Rifei

на чем базы крутятся, на какое число Дампы использовались?

----------


## hitman_nsk

Здравствуйте! Ткните носом плиз где списать Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e .... в упор найти не могу(((

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Ткните носом плиз где списать Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e .... в упор найти не могу(((


https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM

----------

hitman_nsk (19.12.2022)

----------


## hitman_nsk

> 1) Списываем Мультикей:
> Refresh2e
> 
> 2) Удалить все платформы, удалить все файлы и папки пребывания 1С:
> C:\Program Files\1cv8
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\L ocal\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...)
> C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\R oaming\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...) - можно оставить тут файл ibases.v8i со списком баз
> C:\ProgramData\1C
> 
> ...


после выполнения всех пунктов это инструкции, при запуске вылетает сообщение, что лицензия не найдена. Подскажите,что не так делаю, плиз! Установка на чистый сервер

----------


## ikos

> после выполнения всех пунктов это инструкции, при запуске вылетает сообщение, что лицензия не найдена. Подскажите,что не так делаю, плиз! Установка на чистый сервер


Я делал начиная с 7-го пункта, будучи уверенным, что нет следов эмулятора в системе, все заработало

----------


## ikos

> после выполнения всех пунктов это инструкции, при запуске вылетает сообщение, что лицензия не найдена. Подскажите,что не так делаю, плиз! Установка на чистый сервер


Я делал начиная с 7-го пункта, будучи уверенным, что нет следов эмулятора в системе, все заработало

----------


## astroev

Делал все по инструкции дамп на 100 пользователей ставил, 8.3.22.1709
Базы файловые локально подключены.
"Не обнаружена лицензия для использования программы....." .
Делал несколько раз, с удалением и перезагрузками.
Подскажите ,что не так то?

----------


## tremme

Поставил платформу 8.3.20.1838 + мимо 4 + расширеения. Обновил конфы БУХ/ЗУП до последних версий и все летает. Клиент-серверный вариант

----------


## Rifei

> Поставил платформу 8.3.20.1838 + мимо 4 + расширеения. Обновил конфы БУХ/ЗУП до последних версий и все летает. Клиент-серверный вариант


Старая версия, так-то: 8.3.20.1838	от 28.04.22.
Я пока на этой остановился 8.3.20.1996 от 02.08.22. На версиях выше, получаю сообщения о нелицензии. Буду пробовать вечером ставить 8.3.22.1704.

----------


## Pwnage

Господа, с файловыми базами с 1704 всё работает с мультекеем. 
а клиент серверный sql не видит лицензию. Кто-то решил эту проблему? в чем может быть косяк? или пока нет решения?

----------


## Grisha777

Скачать оригинальную Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows 8.3.20.1996

Снести старые платформы.
? (Удалить папки: C:\Program Files\1cv8\ , C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\ ,
c:\ProgramData\1C\ )

На сервере:
1) Установить оригинальную технологическую платформу, сняв в конце отметки с установки драйвера аппаратного ключа (HASP) и удаления устаревших расширений.
Можно использовать либо MIMO 5 (bkb 4) или Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e

Начните с MIMO - проще

Для Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e:
2) Разархивировать Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e
Запустить файл оттуда:
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
Если в окошке будет написано "сделать перезагрузку" - надо сделать перезагрузку сервера.
3) Запустить оттуда:
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd
4) Запустить оттуда:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg или с нужным числом пользователей (например, 100) - добавить в реестр дамп ключа и добавить фал дампа ключа сервера 1Сx64
5) Запустить оттуда:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\EmulSetup.cmd
и лучше его запусить не мышкой? а в консоли cmd
6) в диспетчере устройств обновить конфигурацию оборудования и убеlиться что появились
в контролерах USB: оба ключа Sentinel Hasp key

На клиенте:
7) Запускаем 1С и открываем сходу конфигуратор
8) Открываем конфигурацию и устанавливаем необходимое расширение из папки "Расширения снятия ограничений.zip" 
Там же и описание в pdf - как установить расширения.

? Блокировка IP-адресов (на усмотрение):

Чтобы работали внешние ресурсы из глобальной блокировки надо исключить:
КОНТУР\ДИАДОК
46.17.200.0/21
auth.kontur.ru
diadoc.ru

Честный знак:
mdlp.crpt.ru
markirovka.crpt.ru
crl.globalsign.com
crpt.ru

1С:Отчётность:
ocs.ext.fss.ru
f4.ext.fss.ru
report.keydisk.ru.

Также: Для работы отчетности можно смело открыть
regservice.keydisk.ru 91.239.5.33
dp.keydisk.ru 91.239.5.46
ocsp.keydisk.ru 91.239.5.19
f4.fss.ru 193.148.44.187
docs.fss.ru 193.148.44.187
edata.customs.ru 89.208.226.38
online.gks.ru 83.229.254.40
websbor.gks.ru 83.229.254.40
nfo-report.1c.ru 185.12.155.115 (на удивление)
service.alcolicenziat.ru 146.120.90.61
service.fsrar.ru 146.120.90.20
lk.fsrpn.ru 185.195.153.83
sedo.fss.ru 193.148.44.114
eln.fss.ru 188.128.26.229
portal.fss.ru 193.148.44.186
regservice.keydisk.ru 185.71.67.129
report.keydisk.ru 31.13.60.76
https://mega.nz/file/XzBHnQKZ#xcGNhP...3fsgLRNZOGp_bs
https://mega.nz/file/GqJRmDRb#axIwfg...Qv2CjRf4C4LhJU

----------

Sense73 (09.01.2023)

----------


## Papilion

Отпишись через неделю как работают бух и зп обновленные, боюсь обновлять на старой платформе 8.3.20.1996, методы требуемые в новых платформах могут быть используемы в узких местах, типа какого нить отчета, нового документа и пр. и вылезут в самый неподходящий момент.

----------


## @novi4ok

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли расширение для минимальной платформы для Бухгалтерии НКО 5 (базовая)?

----------


## Papilion

Свои расширения в базовых версиях подключать нельзя.

----------

@novi4ok (24.12.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли расширение для минимальной платформы для Бухгалтерии НКО 5 (базовая)?


Должно подойти расширение для Бухгалтерии 3.0

----------

@novi4ok (24.12.2022)

----------


## Scorpion104

в брэндмауэре просто заблокировать выход файлу rphost.exe на внешку.

Подтверждаю. Работает.
Никаких блокировок по IP делать не надо (типо люди пишут, что надо сервера 1с блокировать). 
Только заблокировать выход в инет этому приложению.
у меня стоит 1709. Стоит Mimo-UniDll_v5 (64 bit).
Все работает без проблем. Не вылетает.

----------

Fltr (22.12.2022)

----------


## Scorpion104

в брэндмауэре просто заблокировать выход файлу rphost.exe на внешку.
и перезапустить службу 1С

----------


## alexandr_ll

> в брэндмауэре просто заблокировать выход файлу rphost.exe на внешку.
> 
> Подтверждаю. Работает.
> Никаких блокировок по IP делать не надо (типо люди пишут, что надо сервера 1с блокировать). 
> Только заблокировать выход в инет этому приложению.
> у меня стоит 1709. Стоит Mimo-UniDll_v5 (64 bit).
> Все работает без проблем. Не вылетает.


У меня 1с на локальном компьютере никакого rphost.exe на нем нет.

----------


## sepu

> в брэндмауэре просто заблокировать выход файлу rphost.exe на внешку.
> и перезапустить службу 1С


тока заполнение по инн, эдо, связь с фнс и ещё куча веселых штук пропадает( есть у кого набор айпи который убирает жертву но оставляет функционал??

----------


## alexandr_ll

> тока заполнение по инн, эдо, связь с фнс и ещё куча веселых штук пропадает( есть у кого набор айпи который убирает жертву но оставляет функционал??


8. Запускаем cmd под правами администратора, вставляем такой текст: #
[#]
netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name="1Cz" action=block dir=IN remoteip=185.12.152.0/24,185.12.153.0/24,185.12.154.0/24,185.12.155.0/24,220.181.0.0/16,39.128.0.0/10,5.188.115.0/24,93.184.220.0/22,37.61.222.112/29,139.45.192.0/18,142.250.0.0/15,64.233.160.0/19,209.85.128.0/17,77.88.55.0/24,5.255.255.0/24,5.45.205.0/24,94.100.176.0/21,217.69.136.0/21,18.184.212.59,23.52.27.27,23.46.123.27,91.239.5  .113,89.111.148.64/26
[/#]

----------


## HPDX2300

> есть у кого набор айпи который убирает жертву но оставляет функционал?


не "жертву", а месть.

----------


## Scorpion104

> 8. Запускаем cmd под правами администратора, вставляем такой текст: #
> [#]
> netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name="1Cz" action=block dir=IN remoteip=185.12.152.0/24,185.12.153.0/24,185.12.154.0/24,185.12.155.0/24,220.181.0.0/16,39.128.0.0/10,5.188.115.0/24,93.184.220.0/22,37.61.222.112/29,139.45.192.0/18,142.250.0.0/15,64.233.160.0/19,209.85.128.0/17,77.88.55.0/24,5.255.255.0/24,5.45.205.0/24,94.100.176.0/21,217.69.136.0/21,18.184.212.59,23.52.27.27,23.46.123.27,91.239.5  .113,89.111.148.64/26
> [/#]


вроде бы работает этот вариант - только надо обязательно перезапустить сервис 1с

----------


## Scorpion104

странно конечно - было - фаерволл закрывал все исходящие для rphost.exe
добавил правила - 8. Запускаем cmd под правами администратора, вставляем такой текст: netsh advfirewall ....
после отключил первое правило 
сразу вышла - жертва
перезапустил сервис - полет пока нормальный

----------


## sepu

> не "жертву", а месть.


я уже начал асм изучать. ещё чутьчуть и пропатчу этот проклятый рпхост!!!

----------


## Ekaterina_ok-s

Товарищи есть решение с платформой 8.3.20.2180 релиз бп 3.0.126.18
если платформа ниже то ошибка обновите
если 2180 то жертва
??????

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Товарищи есть решение с платформой 8.3.20.2180 релиз бп 3.0.126.18
> если платформа ниже то ошибка обновите
> если 2180 то жертва
> ??????


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....22-1704/page12

----------


## Scorpion104

> 8. Запускаем cmd под правами администратора, вставляем такой текст: #
> [#]
> netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name="1Cz" action=block dir=IN remoteip=185.12.152.0/24,185.12.153.0/24,185.12.154.0/24,185.12.155.0/24,220.181.0.0/16,39.128.0.0/10,5.188.115.0/24,93.184.220.0/22,37.61.222.112/29,139.45.192.0/18,142.250.0.0/15,64.233.160.0/19,209.85.128.0/17,77.88.55.0/24,5.255.255.0/24,5.45.205.0/24,94.100.176.0/21,217.69.136.0/21,18.184.212.59,23.52.27.27,23.46.123.27,91.239.5  .113,89.111.148.64/26
> [/#]


Всем у кого не работает лекарство - проверьте следующий вариант.
Я пока не понял - странно это как-то. Но !!! как раз после добавления этого правила и отключение полного блокирования выхода в интернет rphosh - сразу появилась ошибка - жертва. После перезапуска сервиса 1с (у меня SQL вариант) - все норм и никаких больше вылетов.
Но !!! - после перезагрузки сервера - при запуске 1С - снова - Жертва. Просто перезапускаем сервис и все- снова проблема решена. Есть подозрение что сервис 1с стартует раньше фаервола.

----------


## Proud

Поставь службе Автоматически (отложенный запуск)

----------


## oleg22101990

> 8. Запускаем cmd под правами администратора, вставляем такой текст: #
> [#]
> netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name="1Cz" action=block dir=IN remoteip=185.12.152.0/24,185.12.153.0/24,185.12.154.0/24,185.12.155.0/24,220.181.0.0/16,39.128.0.0/10,5.188.115.0/24,93.184.220.0/22,37.61.222.112/29,139.45.192.0/18,142.250.0.0/15,64.233.160.0/19,209.85.128.0/17,77.88.55.0/24,5.255.255.0/24,5.45.205.0/24,94.100.176.0/21,217.69.136.0/21,18.184.212.59,23.52.27.27,23.46.123.27,91.239.5  .113,89.111.148.64/26
> [/#]


Ничего не помогло (там лишний пробел, это специально?). В смысле полный блок rphosh помогает, а любые правила в брандмауэре виндовс (из Mimo-UniDll, из Расширения снятия ограничений, из этого поста) не помогают с последней платформой+Mimo-UniDll.

Это никак не связано, но еще в придачу я сейчас пытаюсь перейти с БП 2 на 3, так на любой старой платформе сыпет ошибку "Таблица или поле DataSeparationUse23219 не содержится в разделе FROM", так что мне в любом случае нужна свежая сломанная платформа.

UPD: Весь день на это убил, в итоге:
1. Пока часть баз оставил на старой платформе, новую (8.3.22.1750) только rphosh блочить в брандмауэре. Блок можно включать\выключать, база стабильно работает\не работает.
2. С файловым вариантом посложнее, блок ip адресов на новой платформе также не помогает, блочу все .exe 1с. НО есль запустить базу без блока хоть раз она это где-то запоминает и потом не запуститься (с кэшем не игрался, и так устал). Устанавливая пользователям платформу сделал батник на добавление .exe файловой 1с в блок:

for %%G in ("C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.22.1750\bin\*.exe") do (netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name="! %%G" dir=out action=block program="%%G" profile=any enable=yes)
for %%G in ("C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.22.1750\bin\*.exe") do (netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name="! %%G" dir=out action=block program="%%G" profile=any enable=yes)
pause

----------


## apostolis

Щас тока попробовал:

1. Внес в файервол указанное выше правило, переделанное с IN на OUT.
2. Поставил платформу 1704.
3. Накатил Мимо-юни длл 4.

Все работает и все открывается.
Та же фича проделанная с последней платформой 1750 уже не канает. Че то в ней переделано...

----------


## apostolis

Хм... На Рознице 2.3 работает, на БП3 вылетает!

----------


## apostolis

На рознице через час тоже вылетела

----------


## Scorpion104

> Щас тока попробовал:
> 
> 1. Внес в файервол указанное выше правило, переделанное с IN на OUT.
> 2. Поставил платформу 1704.
> 3. Накатил Мимо-юни длл 4.
> 
> Все работает и все открывается.
> Та же фича проделанная с последней платформой 1750 уже не канает. Че то в ней переделано...


я думаю что появились еще адреса-стукачи. Как вариант писать правило от обратного - не запрещать определенные адреса а запретить все для rphost но за исключением определенных адресов  и в исключения добавлять нужные адреса онлайн сервисов

----------


## apostolis

Поставил Фиддлер посмотреть куда платформа ломится при запуске. Вот результат:
Request Count:   42
Unique Hosts:    11
Bytes Sent:      23В 427		(headers:11В 423; body:12В 004)
Bytes Received:  12В 992		(headers:8В 229; body:4В 763)

ACTUAL PERFORMANCE
--------------
Requests started at:		09:00:36.106
Responses completed at:	09:04:10.836
Sequence (clock) duration:	00:03:34.730
Aggregate Session duration:	00:00:45.528
DNS Lookup time:		200ms
TCP/IP Connect duration:	2В 840ms

RESPONSE CODES
--------------
HTTP/200: 	28
HTTP/301: 	14

RESPONSE BYTES (by Content-Type)
--------------
~headers~: 8В 229
 text/xml: 2В 495
text/html: 2В 268

REQUESTS PER HOST
--------------
                news.webits.1c.ru: 19
                 update-api.1c.ru: 6
                   npchk.nalog.ru: 5
             portal-monitor.1c.ru: 2
                 assessment.1c.ru: 2
              sales-manager.1c.ru: 2
                       dl04.1c.ru: 2
external-components-manager.1c.ru: 1
      classifier-repository.1c.ru: 1
                       dl03.1c.ru: 1
            payment-gateway.1c.ru: 1

----------


## apostolis

Поставил Фиддлер посмотреть куда платформа ломится при запуске. Вот результат:
Request Count:   42
Unique Hosts:    11
Bytes Sent:      23В 427		(headers:11В 423; body:12В 004)
Bytes Received:  12В 992		(headers:8В 229; body:4В 763)

ACTUAL PERFORMANCE
--------------
Requests started at:		09:00:36.106
Responses completed at:	09:04:10.836
Sequence (clock) duration:	00:03:34.730
Aggregate Session duration:	00:00:45.528
DNS Lookup time:		200ms
TCP/IP Connect duration:	2В 840ms

RESPONSE CODES
--------------
HTTP/200: 	28
HTTP/301: 	14

RESPONSE BYTES (by Content-Type)
--------------
~headers~: 8В 229
 text/xml: 2В 495
text/html: 2В 268

REQUESTS PER HOST
--------------
                news.webits.1c.ru: 19
                 update-api.1c.ru: 6
                   npchk.nalog.ru: 5
             portal-monitor.1c.ru: 2
                 assessment.1c.ru: 2
              sales-manager.1c.ru: 2
                       dl04.1c.ru: 2
external-components-manager.1c.ru: 1
      classifier-repository.1c.ru: 1
                       dl03.1c.ru: 1
            payment-gateway.1c.ru: 1

----------


## apostolis

Само интересное что вот та-же фича для платформы 1996, полугодовой давности, которая у меня прекрасно работает с мимо-юни длл 4:
Request Count:   51
Unique Hosts:    11
Bytes Sent:      25В 515		(headers:13В 511; body:12В 004)
Bytes Received:  14В 645		(headers:9В 882; body:4В 763)

ACTUAL PERFORMANCE
--------------
Requests started at:		07:59:44.025
Responses completed at:	08:03:56.369
Sequence (clock) duration:	00:04:12.344
Aggregate Session duration:	00:00:56.535
DNS Lookup time:		175ms
TCP/IP Connect duration:	7В 220ms

RESPONSE CODES
--------------
HTTP/200: 	37
HTTP/301: 	14

RESPONSE BYTES (by Content-Type)
--------------
~headers~: 9В 882
 text/xml: 2В 495
text/html: 2В 268

REQUESTS PER HOST
--------------
                news.webits.1c.ru: 19
                 update-api.1c.ru: 15
                   npchk.nalog.ru: 5
             portal-monitor.1c.ru: 2
                 assessment.1c.ru: 2
              sales-manager.1c.ru: 2
                       dl04.1c.ru: 2
external-components-manager.1c.ru: 1
      classifier-repository.1c.ru: 1
                       dl03.1c.ru: 1
            payment-gateway.1c.ru: 1

Ничего особо не изменилось. Все то же самое

----------


## apostolis

Обе платформы и 1704 и 1996 лезут вроде бы туда же. Но результат разный

----------


## apostolis

Да и сел репу почесал, подумал - платформа на локальном компе или в конторе или где то еще запущенная должна куда то че то отправить чтобы получить ответ. Без запроса с компа сервак 1с в Москве же не знает что вы запустили софт на своем локальном компе. Поэтому обратно отправлять он ниче не будет. Это я к тому что какие бы правила файервола кто не придумал - они должны быть OUT а не IN. В IN-е смысла нет никакого при таком раскладе

----------


## warlomak

> Да и сел репу почесал, подумал - платформа на локальном компе или в конторе или где то еще запущенная должна куда то че то отправить чтобы получить ответ. Без запроса с компа сервак 1с в Москве же не знает что вы запустили софт на своем локальном компе. Поэтому обратно отправлять он ниче не будет. Это я к тому что какие бы правила файервола кто не придумал - они должны быть OUT а не IN. В IN-е смысла нет никакого при таком раскладе


чего ее чесать-то? отладчиком/hex редактором глянь платформу, там жестко вбиты проблемные SN ключей, т.ч. MITM тут не нужен... пока...

----------


## apostolis

Еще попытка:

1. Поставил последнюю платформу 1750.
2. Накатил Мимо-юни длл 4.
3. В файрволе написал два правила OUT для двух экзешников 1cv8.exe, 1cv8c.exe. В блокировке одна строчка 185.12.0.0./16ю. Все!

Пока стоит работает и ниче не вылетает. Уже минут 40.

----------


## apostolis

Еще попытка:

1. Поставил последнюю платформу 1750.
2. Накатил Мимо-юни длл 4.
3. В файрволе написал два правила OUT для двух экзешников 1cv8.exe, 1cv8c.exe. В блокировке одна строчка 185.12.0.0./16ю. Все!

Пока стоит работает и ниче не вылетает. Уже минут 40.

----------

natgu55 (Вчера), rootkit (07.01.2023)

----------


## flashman7

доброе!
сегодня стало вылетать. ранее сносил мимо, ставил vsbus 
и все было ок. сегодня стало опять просить лицензию.
в итоге просто сверху поставил 1750, мимо 4. 
итог - в конфигуратор заходит, но режим предприятия - нет. "сеанс был завершен администратором"
куда можно копать?
думаю, может. сносить и vsbus

----------


## sepu

> доброе!
> сегодня стало вылетать. ранее сносил мимо, ставил vsbus 
> и все было ок. сегодня стало опять просить лицензию.
> в итоге просто сверху поставил 1750, мимо 4. 
> итог - в конфигуратор заходит, но режим предприятия - нет. "сеанс был завершен администратором"
> куда можно копать?
> думаю, может. сносить и vsbus


полюбому сделай emulscleanup из Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e

и там с какой то версии не работает мимо4 и 5, но для 18.1741 работает

----------


## galamm

> Пятый мимо вроде тока для платформы х64. Да и он скорее всего не работает. Теперь ждать штоли когда новый мимо выпустят под новый механизм защиты? Для х32 и х64?


Там тоже не работает.

----------


## Satyrn

Здравствуйте, можно для рядовых пользователей как это сделать ? "в брэндмауэре просто заблокировать выход файлу rphost.exe на внешку"

----------


## bigmlex

как показала практика, просто стоит не показатель. Надо яростно пользоваться и вот тут и начинает вылазить, даже при полностью отключенном инете.

----------


## bigmlex

> Еще попытка:
> 
> 1. Поставил последнюю платформу 1750.
> 2. Накатил Мимо-юни длл 4.
> 3. В файрволе написал два правила OUT для двух экзешников 1cv8.exe, 1cv8c.exe. В блокировке одна строчка 185.12.0.0./16ю. Все!
> 
> Пока стоит работает и ниче не вылетает. Уже минут 40.


как показала практика, просто стоит не показатель. Надо яростно пользоваться и вот тут и начинает вылазить, даже при полностью отключенном инете.

----------


## 17919

Чем активировать 8.3.22.1750 ?
ни один не помогает
БП 3.0 локальная
Обнаружена неправомерная лицензия

----------


## 17919

Чем активировать 8.3.22.1750 ?
ни один не помогает
БП 3.0 локальная
Обнаружена неправомерная лицензия

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Чем активировать 8.3.22.1750 ?
> ни один не помогает
> БП 3.0 локальная
> Обнаружена неправомерная лицензия


1. Мимо + отключение интернета http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=1120#15

2. Мультикей https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mnVv/dNqQYFFY1

3. Использовать платформы не выше 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393 с установкой расширения http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=8740#11

----------

condor3000 (11.01.2023)

----------


## Alex821982

Интернет достаточно на сервере заблочить? Если у клиента интернет есть это не приводит к блокировке при входе в базу?
И все онлайн сервисы я так понял работать конечно в самой 1с не будут если только 1cv8.exe заблочить ну и rphost тут тоже советовали?

----------


## Papilion

У кого сообщение про мин. версию с установленным расширением снятия ограничений надо удалить 1совское расширение EF_00_00493141_22, они теперь проверку вынести туда. Это для комплексной.

----------


## Fltr

> У кого сообщение про мин. версию с установленным расширением снятия ограничений надо удалить 1совское расширение EF_00_00493141_22, они теперь проверку вынести туда. Это для комплексной.


Для БП 3.0 такого расширения пока нет. Вообще про этот патч писали еще в ноябре https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....696#post753696

----------


## MiDeT

Для обычной сообщение про мин версию пока никак?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Для обычной сообщение про мин версию пока никак?


Для обычного приложения, например Управление Торговлей 10.3 понижение версии только изменение конфигурации.
Править общий модуль Общего назначения переопределяемый в процедуре ПриОпределенииОбщихПараме  тровБазовойФункциональнос  ти
Указать используемый релиз платформы.

----------


## Noob1c

Добрый день, можно пожалуйста еще раз ссылку на расширение, а то указанная тема не найдена
3. Использовать платформы не выше 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393 с установкой расширения http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=8740#11[/QUOTE]

----------

Tehnor (11.01.2023)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, можно пожалуйста еще раз ссылку на расширение, а то указанная тема не найдена
> 3. Использовать платформы не выше 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1522; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393 с установкой расширения http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&start=8740#11


[/QUOTE]

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CHcQ/n3CnB4aeP

----------

Irishka73 (12.01.2023), jul8851 (11.01.2023), Noob1c (11.01.2023), pchelp2000 (11.01.2023), Tehnor (11.01.2023), trunk777 (11.01.2023)

----------


## zuhel

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CHcQ/n3CnB4aeP[/QUOTE]

Просто ставим по этой инструкции - https://master1c8.ru/glava-31-rasshi...uratsii/11757/
Менять ничего не нужно. Отработало на 1С. Бухгалтерия.

В 1С: ЗУП необходимо удалить изменение которое не может быть применено при загрузке расширения, затем запустить конфигурацию.

----------

Irishka73 (12.01.2023)

----------


## tremme

Я об этом недели три назад писал. У меня этот способ на 4 серверах (около 50 баз) без проблем месяц пашед (клиент-серверный вариант). Главное при обновлении в коде расширения прописывать новую версию конфы, чтобы в пользовательском режиме не ругалась на расширение (да и с выскакивающей ошибкой все работает)

----------


## simane

А данное лечение подходит для сервера с многопользовательской лицензией?

----------


## tremme

> А данное лечение подходит для сервера с многопользовательской лицензией?


Да....

----------

simane (12.01.2023)

----------


## sdv2k

А есть решение для локальной версии x64?
P.S. для 1672 есть такое дело

----------


## sdv2k

> 1C-8.3.22.1672-x64-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4)


Посвежее есть что-нибудь?

----------


## sdv2k

> 1C-8.3.22.1672-x64-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4)


Посвежее есть что-нибудь?

----------


## sdv2k

Так то задумка неплохая

----------

